
VOX.com – A guy trained a machine to “watch” Blade Runner - chha
http://www.vox.com/2016/6/1/11787262/blade-runner-neural-network-encoding
======
zach
Extremely interesting to compare with Jack Gallant's reconstruction of video
from the brain MRI of a viewer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsjDnYxJ0bo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsjDnYxJ0bo)

